# ITV stoking animosity between road users...



## Landslide (16 Oct 2009)

http://www.autocar.co.uk/forums/p/9087/69077.aspx

...then making a swift u-turn.



> Please call Rebecca on 0207 156 6018 or email: Rebecca.Hoggarth@itv.com


----------



## Dan B (16 Oct 2009)

I was quite entertained to see she was slapped down so rapidly and comprehensively

Pages 2 and 3 went off a bit, but there's always one


----------



## SavageHoutkop (16 Oct 2009)

that was funny, thanks! Wonder which forum she asked for cyclist's views on then...?


----------



## nilling (16 Oct 2009)

Nice Chopper pics  very amusing read...ta


----------



## 4F (16 Oct 2009)

Golfman is certainly a bit of a wag. I thought this post was priceless 

_RebH. Cyclists have killed people on pavements, though as a cyclist, I never go on the road. But then I go slow enough that I stop and let oncoming walkers pass by. If all cyclists did this then there would be no problem. Trouble is, just like drivers and people in general, very many cyclists are morons. I personally feel that all cyclists should have a combined licence and insurance - say 10p per day, £36.50 a year. If I had my way cyclists wouldn't be allowed on the road as they're just a menace, and hardly any of them use perfectly good cycleways._


----------



## gaz (16 Oct 2009)

haha golfman certainly is a noob, he starts talking about how cyclists don't contribute to the roads so they shouldn't be on them...

If i didn't pay my council tax then i would agree.


----------



## Cab (16 Oct 2009)

Be nice, I've just phoned her and invited her to join us on this forum to ask questions. Hopefully we can get a more considered view across.


----------



## andy_wrx (17 Oct 2009)

4F said:


> Golfman is certainly a bit of a wag.



I laughed out loud when one of the other posters called him a gobshite !


----------



## thomas (18 Oct 2009)

I just wish paragraphs worked on their forum. Nice to see the balance on a car forum though


----------



## Cab (19 Oct 2009)

Has she appeared over here yet?


----------



## purplepolly (19 Oct 2009)

Very strange - she _claims_ to be also looking for cyclists who've ben involved in incidents, yet googling her phone number, email and 'cyclist motorist itv' produce no relevant results. Has anyone seen anything on another forum?


----------



## Cab (19 Oct 2009)

purplepolly said:


> Very strange - she _claims_ to be also looking for cyclists who've ben involved in incidents, yet googling her phone number, email and 'cyclist motorist itv' produce no relevant results. Has anyone seen anything on another forum?



No. But as I say, I telephoned her, we talked for a little while, and I invited her here. She seemed keen to get the angle from cyclists but, in my opinion, didn't seem well informed. 

The acid test will be whether she turns up here (or elsewhere) looking for the cycling angle.


----------



## Jonathan M (19 Oct 2009)

I can't see ITV producing a well balanced programme on this. They need to attract the advertising and viewers in, so it will be an expose on how badly the cyclists of the UK ride, and how we contribute to deaths on the pavement.

Sadly there will be enough examples of bad riding available in any of the major cities (RLJ'ing etc) to illustrate how awful we all are.

Anyone on good enough terms with a cycling personality to get them to contact and put a personable face across?


----------



## dellzeqq (20 Oct 2009)

these shows work to a formula. They need a person who will fulminate at cyclists. They'll find a person who will speak for cyclists in a more or less rational way. Then there will be fulmination and reason interspersed with bits of interpretation by the presenter which will appeal to the more neurotic listener. Long words won't do, and coherent sentences will be at a premium.


----------



## jonesy (20 Oct 2009)

dellzeqq said:


> these shows work to a formula. They need a person who will fulminate at cyclists. They'll find a person who will speak for cyclists in a more or less rational way. Then there will be fulmination and reason interspersed with bits of interpretation by the presenter which will appeal to the more neurotic listener. Long words won't do, and coherent sentences will be at a premium.



Indeed, the 'fallacy of false compromise'; just how the climate change 'debate' is presented in the media...


----------



## Cab (21 Oct 2009)

Anyone seen the researcher in question either on this site or any other cycling site yet?


----------



## Origamist (21 Oct 2009)

Cab said:


> Anyone seen the researcher in question either on this site or any other cycling site yet?



I wouldn't hold your breath...


----------



## CotterPin (21 Oct 2009)

At some point the programme will get broadcast, and it will be exactly as dell suggests, except I would argue that the presenter does little more than back up the view against cyclists, and the cycling representative will get treated as an outsider and in a slightly patronising manner from all else present


----------



## Cab (22 Oct 2009)

I'll try and find time to phone her again later.


----------



## sheddy (9 Nov 2009)

Would it be this one ? - London Tonight Fri 13 Nov 8pm ITV1 London region

On the UK's roads the car is king, but with thousands of collisions between cars and bicycles each year, is it time cyclists were better protected? Fiona Foster reports on calls for new safety measures, including a controversial idea to make motorists' insurers automatically responsible for a smash, regardless of who is to blame.


----------



## semislickstick (11 Nov 2009)

sheddy said:


> Would it be this one ? - London Tonight Fri 13 Nov 8pm ITV1 London region
> 
> On the UK's roads the car is king, but with thousands of collisions between cars and bicycles each year, is it time cyclists were better protected? Fiona Foster reports on calls for new safety measures, including a controversial idea to make motorists' insurers automatically responsible for a smash, regardless of who is to blame.



Just looking what's on Anglia at that time....

Drivers in the Dock : Tonight.
'With thousands of collisions involving cars and bicycles each year, is it time cyclists were better protected? Fiona Foster reports on calls for new safety measures.'

They left out the controversial bit!!


----------



## BigSteev (13 Nov 2009)

Amusing thread though. Liked this bit


"golfman" said:


> As I said, drivers, cyclists and people in general tend to be moronic. I am an exception



Indeed, he is exceptionally moronic.


----------



## al78 (22 Nov 2009)

4F said:


> Golfman is certainly a bit of a wag. I thought this post was priceless
> 
> _RebH. Cyclists have killed people on pavements, though as a cyclist, I never go on the road. But then I go slow enough that I stop and let oncoming walkers pass by. If all cyclists did this then there would be no problem. Trouble is, just like drivers and people in general, very many cyclists are morons. I personally feel that all cyclists should have a combined licence and insurance - say 10p per day, £36.50 a year. If I had my way cyclists wouldn't be allowed on the road as they're just a menace, and hardly any of them use perfectly good cycleways._



I always worry when I see things like this, you never know if there are enough idiots like this to start influencing the decision makers.


----------

